# Pretend Spraying



## Kia (Mar 19, 2008)

I have 2 cats (brother/sister littermates) just gone 5 years old.
They were neutered/spayed at 6months old.

The female pretends to spray, usually me or the occassional visitor.
Typically if I go to the bathroom she will follow me, open the door and come in, then she'll turn her back to me and vibe her tail/bum at my legs.

Touch wood she hasn't actually sprayed but the behaviour is a little disconcerting. It's not sudden new behaviour but something she is starting to increase doing.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Kia do you know for a fact she's been spayed?Not to thick just mean you didn't get your cats and were told they were spayed


----------



## Kia (Mar 19, 2008)

I know what you mean =)
Yes, she's definately been spayed. I took them both myself and I remember been slightly shocked because I had assumed she would have her scar on her belly, but it was on her side instead.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

She could be a highly sexed lady Kia


----------



## Melissa (Mar 22, 2008)

Both my female cats do very much the same, normally when I come home and they want their dinner, I assumed they were being demanding


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

I wouldnt worry about this too much! All cats behave differently and have their own personalities.

If they are happy and healthy then I dont see a problem...if anything changes let us know..xxx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

My big old neutered moggy boy still does pretend spraying and he had the chop donkey's years ago


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Do you mean when they put their tail in the air and their tail shakes really fast like its vibrating 

My cat does that - do they do that when they spray?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes, just like that Saffron


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Yes, just like that Saffron


LOL i always wondered why she did that - she was spayed at 5 months old.

She does it sometimes when she wants to be stroked.

OH GOD I FORGOT (gotta tell you this).....................

The other week my OH picked up my cat and when he put her down he had an awful smell on his hands (anal sac secretion!) and i laughed my head off cos he was utterly disgusted and didnt know what it was. The look of horror on his face was hillarious!
She has never done that before and not done it since. 
But we used to have a cat that did it all the time so i knew exactly what it was LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------

